# Antimas Watch



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi all,

I'd be grateful for any info here - my late uncle left me his Antimas watch way back in 1978. I wasn't interested in watches then and it went into the loft with all the other junk. I became interested in watches about 2 years ago and I decided to have a look at my uncle's watch. I found it in the loft and wound it up and away it went and what's more it kept good time!! I took the back off and found that it had a Peseux 320 movement which, I was surprised to find out, is a quality movement. The watch is 34mm dia. gold plate over base metal with a stainless press-in back - the only wording on the dial is "Antimas" and "Incabloc" - it is ultra thin at around 4 mm including the crystal and weighs almost nothing. I reckon it is 1950s or 60s

I have looked in vain on the internet for info but there is nothing. The nearest I can get is 'Antima' watches which are now owned by Fossil. Is Antimas now called Antima? Is there anyone out there who can tell me a bit about this watch?

Thanks in advance


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Antimas sounds more like a model name 'Light/low weight' perhaps...

The movement dates to mid late 1950's... Avia and Accurist among others used it into the 60's

We need pictures!


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

chris l said:


> Antimas sounds more like a model name 'Light/low weight' perhaps...
> 
> The movement dates to mid late 1950's... Avia and Accurist among others used it into the 60's
> 
> We need pictures!


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm new to all this - not sure how to do 'pictures'


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

I am trying to get an image uploaded - if it doesn't work perhaps someone can tell me where I've gone wrong


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

The photo link you used "http://www.users.greenbee.net/public_html/1950s_Antimas_3_LowRes.jpg", does not appear to point to your account's storage space.

Later,

William


----------



## stumpy (May 7, 2005)

i think antimas was a jewelers propriety name.i was bought one as a present in the late 50s.it was bought in the manchester area.


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Here's my Audemars watch, I've had it for around 20 years but haven't been able to find out a great deal about it.










The only information I've found is here

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Antimas was a trade mark from Karl Antmann (as known as: "Antima" or "Montres Activa" or "Scala Watch") from Bienne. He was active in about 1923 to 1966.

Andreas


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Mikrolisk said:


> Antimas was a trade mark from Karl Antmann (as known as: "Antima" or "Montres Activa" or "Scala Watch") from Bienne. He was active in about 1923 to 1966.
> 
> Andreas


Is that Audemas or Audemars?


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

No, has nothing to do with Audemars.

Andreas


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Mikrolisk said:


> No, has nothing to do with Audemars.
> 
> Andreas


Sorry, my mistake, :bangin:


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Mikrolisk said:


> Antimas was a trade mark from Karl Antmann (as known as: "Antima" or "Montres Activa" or "Scala Watch") from Bienne. He was active in about 1923 to 1966.
> 
> Andreas


Thanks for that - I had given up trying to find the origins of Antimas

Cheers


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm glad to see that this old post has resurfaced - I am now able to post a piccy of the watch in question - as before any comments as to the history and origin would be most welcome.










Thanks again for the info so far

Cheers


----------

